# beer battered fish question..???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone experienced different tastes using different types of beer, or is it impossible to tell??


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hamms, definatley tastes better :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Once you drank 4 or 12 they taste pretty much the same :lol:

No if you use a dark beer you get a different taste. I think even more than that, when you beer batter fish make sure the beer is that dreaded word in all beer drinkers vocab FLAT. I helps because you won't get the air bubbles in the frying process.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Norm70 said:


> Once you drank 4 or 12 they taste pretty much the same :lol: quote]
> 
> AMEN!! :beer:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Norm70 said:


> Once you drank 4 or 12 they taste pretty much the same :lol:


AMEN!! :beer:


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

LOL!!! funny!!!

It would be interesting to find out about beer in fish? i have never try it myself. can someone suggest me some recipe i can try??


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like the air bubbles in the frying process. Dak Lady, start with the beer batter instructions on the back of a box of Shore Lunch. Experiment from there.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what i have found when beer battering fish if the beer is flat, you get a more moist flavor in the fish


----------

